# U.S and B.V.I. Chartering



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any one interested in Crewed Chartering around the U.S and/or B.V.I can feel free to contact me for suggestions, information, etc. It''s more affordable than you think!
Capt. Randy


----------

